# Interpret System.log



## izby10 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello...
I've been having some troubling issues with my MacBook Pro running Mavericks over the last few weeks. I am wondering if anyone could interpret some of the verbiage found in my system.log. I really just want to be sure that these are normal messages and/or prompts written in 'Linux-ese' and not anything incredulous happening with my system and/or wi-fi network. The following post is a copy of my system.log from the last few hours:

2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 00:47:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: toDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil toDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a153 -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 227
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 00:47:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: Scanned paths:/Library/Security exclusionsnull)
Feb 5 00:47:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: fromDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil fromDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a0df -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 111
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 00:47:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: toDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil toDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a153 -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 227
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast!  0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 00:47:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: Scanned paths:/Library/Updates exclusionsnull)
Feb 5 00:48:05 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: fromDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil fromDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a0df -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 111
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit  0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 00:48:05 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: toDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil toDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a153 -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 227
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 00:48:05 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: Scanned paths:/Library/ScriptingAdditions exclusionsnull)
Feb 5 00:48:13 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: fromDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil fromDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a0df -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 111
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation  0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 00:48:13 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: toDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil toDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a153 -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 227
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation  0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 00:48:13 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: Scanned paths:/Library/Ruby exclusionsnull)
Feb 5 00:48:49 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.SecurityServer[14]: Killing auth hosts
Feb 5 00:48:49 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.SecurityServer[14]: Session 100026 destroyed
Feb 5 00:48:54 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: fromDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil fromDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a0df -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 111
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 00:48:54 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: toDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil toDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a153 -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 227
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 00:48:54 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: Scanned paths:/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks exclusionsnull)
Feb 5 00:49:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local Finder[319]: sandbox extension creation failed: permissions error for path: [/System/Library/User Template]
Feb 5 00:49:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local Finder[319]: __CFPasteboardCreateSandboxExtensionDataFromCFData : failed to obtain sandbox extension data for url [file:///.file/id=6571367.12407/]
Feb 5 00:49:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local Finder[319]: Failed to obtain a valid sandbox extension for item: [789514] of flavor: [public.file-url] from the pasteboard. Because the sandbox extension failed to be generated..
Feb 5 00:49:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local Finder[319]: Failed to get a sandbox extensions for itemIdentifier (789514). The data for the sandbox extension was still proxy data
Feb 5 00:50:00 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local Finder[319]: Warning: Cache image returned by the server has size range covering all valid image sizes. Binding: FileInfoBinding [0xa503] - extension: (NULL), UTI: dyn.agk80255drq, fileType: lock request size:18 scale: 1
Feb 5 00:50:04 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.SecurityServer[14]: Killing auth hosts
Feb 5 00:50:04 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.SecurityServer[14]: Session 100035 destroyed
Feb 5 00:51:10 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local hidd[48]: IOHIDEventQueue unable to get policy for event of type 11. (e00002e8)
Feb 5 00:51:21 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: disable_update_timeout: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Finder" for over 1.00 seconds. Server has re-enabled them.
Feb 5 00:51:22 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: common_reenable_update: UI updates were finally reenabled by application "Finder" after 2.20 seconds (server forcibly re-enabled them after 1.00 seconds)
Feb 5 00:51:27 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: disable_update_timeout: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Finder" for over 1.00 seconds. Server has re-enabled them.
Feb 5 00:51:29 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: common_reenable_update: UI updates were finally reenabled by application "Finder" after 3.49 seconds (server forcibly re-enabled them after 1.00 seconds)
Feb 5 00:52:19 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: disable_update_timeout: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Terminal" for over 1.00 seconds. Server has re-enabled them.
Feb 5 00:52:20 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: common_reenable_update: UI updates were finally reenabled by application "Terminal" after 1.97 seconds (server forcibly re-enabled them after 1.00 seconds)
Feb 5 00:52:22 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: disable_update_timeout: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Terminal" for over 1.00 seconds. Server has re-enabled them.
Feb 5 00:52:25 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local login[1018]: USER_PROCESS: 1018 ttys000
Feb 5 00:52:26 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: common_reenable_update: UI updates were finally reenabled by application "Terminal" after 5.03 seconds (server forcibly re-enabled them after 1.00 seconds)
Feb 5 00:53:02 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local login[1018]: DEAD_PROCESS: 1018 ttys000
Feb 5 00:53:11 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.SecurityServer[14]: Killing auth hosts
Feb 5 00:53:11 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.SecurityServer[14]: Session 100033 destroyed
Feb 5 00:53:22 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local launchservicesd[54]: Application App:"Terminal" asn:0x0-2b02b pid:1015 refs=7 @ 0x7fc2e1d38530 tried to be brought forward, but isn't in fPermittedFrontApps ( ( "LSApplication:0x0-0x2c02c pid=1027 "SecurityAgent"")), so denying. : LASSession.cp #1481 SetFrontApplication() q=LSSession 100004/0x186a4 queue
Feb 5 00:53:22 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: [cps/setfront] Failed setting the front application to Terminal, psn 0x0-0x2b02b, securitySessionID=0x186a4, err=-13066
Feb 5 00:53:26 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local login[1029]: USER_PROCESS: 1029 ttys000
Feb 5 00:57:50 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.IconServicesAgent[335]: main Failed to composit image for binding VariantBinding [0x47f] flags: 0x8 binding: FileInfoBinding [0x1e5] - extension: jpg, UTI: public.jpeg, fileType: ????.
Feb 5 00:57:50 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local quicklookd[1034]: Warning: Cache image returned by the server has size range covering all valid image sizes. Binding: VariantBinding [0x203] flags: 0x8 binding: FileInfoBinding [0x103] - extension: jpg, UTI: public.jpeg, fileType: ???? request size:64 scale: 1
Feb 5 00:58:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: fromDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil fromDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a0df -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 111
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 00:58:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: toDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil toDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a153 -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 227
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 00:58:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: Scanned paths:/Users/Izby/.Trash/MKDrivers.bundle exclusionsnull)
Feb 5 00:58:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.IconServicesAgent[335]: main Failed to composit image for binding VariantBinding [0x523] flags: 0x8 binding: FileInfoBinding [0x2bd] - extension: plist, UTI: com.apple.property-list, fileType: ????.
Feb 5 00:58:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local quicklookd[1034]: Warning: Cache image returned by the server has size range covering all valid image sizes. Binding: VariantBinding [0x403] flags: 0x8 binding: FileInfoBinding [0x303] - extension: plist, UTI: com.apple.property-list, fileType: ???? request size:64 scale: 1
Feb 5 01:00:19 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXSetWindowBackgroundBlurRadius: Invalid window 0xffffffff
Feb 5 01:00:27 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 5 01:00:27 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: fromDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil fromDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a0df -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 111
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 01:00:27 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: *** -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:]: toDate cannot be nil
I mean really, what do you think that operation is supposed to mean with a nil toDate?
An exception has been avoided for now.
A few of these errors are going to be reported with this complaint, then further violations will simply silently do whatever random thing results from the nil.
Here is the backtrace where this occurred this time (some frames may be missing due to compiler optimizations):
(
0 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a153 -[__NSCFCalendar components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 227
1 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a0a04a -[_NSCopyOnWriteCalendarWrapper components:fromDate:toDateptions:] + 90
2 avast! 0x0000000100032d42 -[ScanInfo duration] + 98
3 avast! 0x0000000100015a6f -[ScanResultController updateLogHeader] + 2095
4 avast! 0x0000000100015eee -[ScanResultController setScanInfo:] + 78
5 avast! 0x00000001000039c5 -[MainController createScanResultPage:] + 261
6 avast! 0x0000000100003abd -[MainController startScanWithScanInfo:aditionalObserver:] + 173
7 avast! 0x0000000100003d0c -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:withAditionalObserver:] + 156
8 avast! 0x0000000100003d7b -[MainController startScan:withPaths:excludes:] + 59
9 avast! 0x00000001000059f6 -[MainController startDnDScan:] + 134
10 avast! 0x0000000100035f63 -[DnDView performDragOperation:] + 163
11 AppKit 0x00007fff90a49955 NSCoreDragReceiveMessageProc + 289
12 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad2f8 DoMultipartDropMessage + 325
13 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ad009 DoDropMessage + 41
14 HIServices 0x00007fff8e6ac11d CoreDragMessageHandler + 857
15 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff97a33f78 __CFMessagePortPerform + 760
16 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9b69 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE1_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 41
17 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979b9ade __CFRunLoopDoSource1 + 478
18 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aabd6 __CFRunLoopRun + 1830
19 CoreFoundation 0x00007fff979aa275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
20 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4ff0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
21 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fcb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
22 HIToolbox 0x00007fff97f4fabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
23 AppKit 0x00007fff9073b28e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
24 AppKit 0x00007fff9073a8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
25 AppKit 0x00007fff9072e9cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
26 AppKit 0x00007fff90719803 NSApplicationMain + 940
27 avast! 0x00000001000015c4 start + 52
28 ??? 0x0000000000000001 0x0 + 1
)
Feb 5 01:00:27 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local avast![382]: Scanned paths:/Users/Izby/.Trash/MKDrivers.bundle/Contents/Resources/bootroot.loader exclusionsnull)
Feb 5 01:01:25 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local launchservicesd[54]: Application App:"Finder" asn:0x0-e00e pid:319 refs=7 @ 0x7fc2e1f2f950 tried to be brought forward, but isn't in fPermittedFrontApps ( ( "LSApplication:0x0-0x2e02e pid=1043 "SecurityAgent"")), so denying. : LASSession.cp #1481 SetFrontApplication() q=LSSession 100004/0x186a4 queue
Feb 5 01:01:25 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: [cps/setfront] Failed setting the front application to Finder, psn 0x0-0xe00e, securitySessionID=0x186a4, err=-13066
Feb 5 01:02:01 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local filecoordinationd[372]: NSFileCoordinator received a message and couldn't parse it. Details: <dictionary: 0x7fe033413930> { count = 2, contents =
"parameters" => <dictionary: 0x7fe0334160e0> { count = 4, contents =
"url" => <dictionary: 0x7fe0334180a0> { count = 3, contents =
"com.apple.CFURL.string" => <string: 0x7fe0334181c0> { length = 79, contents = "file:///Users/Izby/Library/Mobile%20Documents/com~apple~TextInput/Dictionaries/" }
"com.apple.CFURL.magic" => <uuid: 0x7fe033418240> C3853DCC-9776-4114-B6C1-FD9F51944A6D
"com.apple.CFURL.base" => <null: 0x7fff7e101ed0>: null-object
}
"presenterID" => <string: 0x7fe033418330> { length = 36, contents = "40A57B76-E21B-4BAC-8042-574FADFBAD38" }
"providerID" => <string: 0x7fe033418430> { length = 25, contents = "com.apple.GenericUbiquity" }
"presentationChangeKind" => <string: 0x7fe0334183b0> { length = 5, contents = "added" }
}
"kind" => <string: 0x7fe0334184b0> { length = 25, contents = "observePresentationChange" }
}
Feb  5 01:02:01 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local filecoordinationd[372]: NSFileCoordinator received a message and couldn't parse it. Details: <dictionary: 0x7fe03350ce60> { count = 2, contents =
"parameters" => <dictionary: 0x7fe03350ded0> { count = 4, contents =
"url" => <dictionary: 0x7fe03350dfa0> { count = 3, contents =
"com.apple.CFURL.string" => <string: 0x7fe03350e070> { length = 178, contents = "file:///Users/Izby/Library/Mobile%20Documents/com~apple~TextInput/Dictionaries/.cdmetadata/metadata.nosync/Izby~C81E9643-017E-5D14-88EC-8214037C8D27/UserDictionary/metadata.store" }
"com.apple.CFURL.magic" => <uuid: 0x7fe03350e1c0> C3853DCC-9776-4114-B6C1-FD9F51944A6D
"com.apple.CFURL.base" => <null: 0x7fff7e101ed0>: null-object
}
"presenterID" => <string: 0x7fe03350e280> { length = 36, contents = "BCD25EAA-5F62-49D7-97DE-290AE5A72064" }
"providerID" => <string: 0x7fe03350e380> { length = 25, contents = "com.apple.GenericUbiquity" }
"presentationChangeKind" => <string: 0x7fe03350e300> { length = 5, contents = "added" }
}
"kind" => <string: 0x7fe03350e420> { length = 25, contents = "observePresentationChange" }
}
Feb 5 01:02:01 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local filecoordinationd[372]: NSFileCoordinator received a message and couldn't parse it. Details: <dictionary: 0x7fe03350ce60> { count = 2, contents =
"parameters" => <dictionary: 0x7fe03350dc00> { count = 4, contents =
"url" => <dictionary: 0x7fe03350dcd0> { count = 3, contents =
"com.apple.CFURL.string" => <string: 0x7fe03350de70> { length = 204, contents = "file:///Users/Izby/Library/Mobile%20Documents/com~apple~TextInput/Dictionaries/.cdmetadata/metadata.nosync/Izby~C81E9643-017E-5D14-88EC-8214037C8D27/UserDictionary/24A8D36B-C26E-4691-8411-99418E825769.cid" }
"com.apple.CFURL.magic" => <uuid: 0x7fe03350def0> C3853DCC-9776-4114-B6C1-FD9F51944A6D
"com.apple.CFURL.base" => <null: 0x7fff7e101ed0>: null-object
}
"presenterID" => <string: 0x7fe03350dfe0> { length = 36, contents = "8EB8209F-AF49-4465-AF8A-ACB84A1886F9" }
"providerID" => <string: 0x7fe03350e0e0> { length = 25, contents = "com.apple.GenericUbiquity" }
"presentationChangeKind" => <string: 0x7fe03350e060> { length = 5, contents = "added" }
}
"kind" => <string: 0x7fe03350e180> { length = 25, contents = "observePresentationChange" }
}
Feb 5 01:02:41 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: flow_divert_kctl_disconnect (0): disconnecting group 1
Feb 5 01:02:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: MacAuthEvent en1 Auth result for: 00:1d:d3:66:a3:e0 MAC AUTH succeeded
Feb 5 01:02:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: wlEvent: en1 en1 Link UP virtIf = 0
Feb 5 01:02:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: AirPort: Link Up on en1
Feb 5 01:02:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: en1: BSSID changed to 00:1d:d3:66:a3:e0
Feb 5 01:02:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: AirPort: RSN handshake complete on en1
Feb 5 01:02:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([63]): airportd(63) deny file-read-metadata /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:02:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: DNS* Proxy
Feb 5 01:02:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([63]): airportd(63) deny file-read-data /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:02:44 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: flow_divert_kctl_disconnect (0): disconnecting group 1
Feb 5 01:02:45 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: DNS*
Feb 5 01:02:45 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: [CNInfoNetworkActive:1655] en1: SSID 'Guy' making interface primary (cache indicates network not captive)
Feb 5 01:02:45 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: CNPluginHandler en1: Evaluating
Feb 5 01:02:45 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: en1: Not probing 'Guy' (cache indicates not captive)
Feb 5 01:02:45 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: CNPluginHandler en1: Authenticated
Feb 5 01:02:45 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: v4(en1!:192.168.0.5) v6(en1!:2605:6000:8620:7800:211f:a5e2:49cd:9d3c) DNS+ Proxy+ SMB
Feb 5 01:02:45 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: v4(en1:192.168.0.5) v6(en1!:2605:6000:8620:7800:9227:e4ff:fef9:497a) DNS Proxy SMB
Feb 5 01:02:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local apsd[61]: Unrecognized leaf certificate
Feb 5 01:02:52 Johns-MacBook-Pro xpcproxy[1050]: assertion failed: 13B42: xpcproxy + 3438 [EE7817B0-1FA1-3603-B88A-BD5E595DA86F]: 0x2
Feb 5 01:03:20 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([1057]): com.apple.WebKit(1057) deny file-read-data /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:03:49 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local mDNSResponder[40]: PenaltyTimeForServer: PenaltyTime negative -62, (server penaltyTime -640798711, timenow -640798649) resetting the penalty
Feb 5 01:04:04 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:04:36 --- last message repeated 3 times ---
Feb 5 01:04:44 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:05:07 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:05:13 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error reading receive buffer: read(): Connection reset by peer
Feb 5 01:05:19 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 5 01:05:19 Johns-MacBook-Pro com.apple.preference.security.remoteservice[1072]: assertion failed: 13B42: liblaunch.dylib + 25164 [FCBF0A02-0B06-3F97-9248-5062A9DEB32C]: 0x25
Feb 5 01:05:21 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 5 01:05:21 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error reading receive buffer: read(): Connection reset by peer
Feb 5 01:05:22 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.security.remoteservice[1072]: nsc_smb XPC: handle_event error : < Connection invalid >
Feb 5 01:05:22 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 5 01:05:22 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.security.remoteservice[1072]: Bogus event received by listener connection:
<error: 0x7fff7e101b50> { count = 1, contents =
"XPCErrorDescription" => <string: 0x7fff7e101e60> { length = 18, contents = "Connection invalid" }
}
Feb 5 01:05:22 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local usernoted[284]: Connection does not have the proper entitlement (com.apple.developer.notificationcenter-identifiers) to connect on behalf of com.apple.appstore. All communication will be denied.
Feb 5 01:05:22 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local usernoted[284]: Connection does not have the proper entitlement (com.apple.private.notificationcenter-system) to connect to the system notification center. All communication will be denied. center com.apple.storeagent
Feb 5 01:05:23 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([1076]): bookstoreagent(1076) deny file-read-data /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:05:23 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.security.remoteservice[1072]: nsc_smb XPC: handle_event error : < Connection invalid >
Feb 5 01:05:24 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local mDNSResponder[40]: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 00007F928B003160 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local. (AAAA) that's already in the list
Feb 5 01:05:24 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local mDNSResponder[40]: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 00007F928B0035F0 A.7.9.4.9.F.E.F.F.F.4.E.7.2.2.9.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.8.E.F.ip6.arpa. (PTR) that's already in the list
Feb 5 01:05:24 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local mDNSResponder[40]: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 00007F928A011560 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local. (Addr) that's already in the list
Feb 5 01:05:24 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local mDNSResponder[40]: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 00007F928A0119F0 5.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa. (PTR) that's already in the list
Feb 5 01:05:24 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local mDNSResponder[40]: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 00007F928A81CB60 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local. (AAAA) that's already in the list
Feb 5 01:05:24 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local mDNSResponder[40]: mDNS_Register_internal: ERROR!! Tried to register AuthRecord 00007F928A81CFF0 A.7.9.4.9.F.E.F.F.F.4.E.7.2.2.9.0.0.8.7.0.2.6.8.0.0.0.6.5.0.6.2.ip6.arpa. (PTR) that's already in the list
Feb 5 01:05:27 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local iTunes[1063]: ApplePushService: APSConnection being used without a delegate queue
Feb 5 01:05:27 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:05:32 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 5 01:05:32 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local launchservicesd[54]: Application App:"System Preferences" asn:0x0-36036 pid:1065 refs=7 @ 0x7fc2e1f635d0 tried to be brought forward, but isn't in fPermittedFrontApps ( ( "LSApplication:0x0-0x39039 pid=1083 "SecurityAgent"")), so denying. : LASSession.cp #1481 SetFrontApplication() q=LSSession 100004/0x186a4 queue
Feb 5 01:05:32 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: [cps/setfront] Failed setting the front application to System Preferences, psn 0x0-0x36036, securitySessionID=0x186a4, err=-13066
Feb 5 01:05:32 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.security.remoteservice[1072]: nsc_smb XPC: handle_event error : < Connection invalid >
Feb 5 01:05:34 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 247 is already attached to window 243
Feb 5 01:05:39 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 24b is already attached to window 247
Feb 5 01:05:41 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:05:41 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:05:45 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([1054]): com.apple.WebKit(1054) deny file-read-data /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:05:45 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Invalid window 0x24b
Feb 5 01:05:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.security.remoteservice[1072]: nsc_smb XPC: handle_event error : < Connection invalid >
Feb 5 01:05:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x247 requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:05:49 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local System Preferences[1065]: view service marshal for <NSRemoteView: 0x7ffc6b613040> failed to forget accessibility connection due to Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=4099 "Couldnât communicate with a helper application." (The connection was invalidated from this process.) UserInfo=0x60000026a580 {NSDebugDescription=The connection was invalidated from this process.}
timestamp: 01:05:49.875 Wednesday 05 February 2014
process/thread/queue: System Preferences (1065) / 0x1114ff000 / com.apple.NSXPCConnection.user.endpoint
code: line 2940 of /SourceCache/ViewBridge/ViewBridge-46/NSRemoteView.m in __57-[NSRemoteView viewServiceMarshalProxy:withErrorHandler:]_block_invoke
domain: communications-failure

Feb 5 01:05:52 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:05:52 --- last message repeated 2 times ---
Feb 5 01:05:52 Johns-MacBook-Pro com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: assertion failed: 13B42: liblaunch.dylib + 25164 [FCBF0A02-0B06-3F97-9248-5062A9DEB32C]: 0x25
Feb 5 01:05:55 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 5 01:05:55 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: containsRecoveryPartition: NO, version: (null)
Feb 5 01:05:55 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: isLocationServicesCapable: YES
Feb 5 01:05:55 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: areLocationServicesEnabled: YES
Feb 5 01:05:55 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: isLocationServicesCapable: YES
Feb 5 01:05:55 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: areLocationServicesEnabled: YES
Feb 5 01:05:56 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: Bogus event received by listener connection:
<error: 0x7fff7e101b50> { count = 1, contents =
"XPCErrorDescription" => <string: 0x7fff7e101e60> { length = 18, contents = "Connection invalid" }
}
Feb 5 01:05:56 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: isLocationServicesCapable: YES
Feb 5 01:05:56 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: areLocationServicesEnabled: YES
Feb 5 01:05:56 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: isLocationServicesCapable: YES
Feb 5 01:05:56 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: areLocationServicesEnabled: YES
Feb 5 01:05:56 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: isLocationServicesCapable: YES
Feb 5 01:05:56 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: areLocationServicesEnabled: YES
Feb 5 01:05:58 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: [AOSUI] : __48-[MMAccountsService _handleSecureBackupInvalid:]_block_invoke called but secure backup is still valid: TR: N RI: N
Feb 5 01:05:59 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 25f is already attached to window 25b
Feb 5 01:06:00 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error reading receive buffer: read(): Connection reset by peer
Feb 5 01:06:01 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x25f requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:06:03 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 262 is already attached to window 25b
Feb 5 01:06:04 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x262 requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:06:06 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([1094]): icbaccountsd(1094) deny file-read-data /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:06:09 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local System Preferences[1065]: view service marshal for <NSRemoteView: 0x7ffc6b50e530> failed to forget accessibility connection due to Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=4099 "Couldnât communicate with a helper application." (The connection was invalidated from this process.) UserInfo=0x608000665800 {NSDebugDescription=The connection was invalidated from this process.}
timestamp: 01:06:09.810 Wednesday 05 February 2014
process/thread/queue: System Preferences (1065) / 0x10d6d1000 / com.apple.NSXPCConnection.user.endpoint
code: line 2940 of /SourceCache/ViewBridge/ViewBridge-46/NSRemoteView.m in __57-[NSRemoteView viewServiceMarshalProxy:withErrorHandler:]_block_invoke
domain: communications-failure

Feb 5 01:06:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice[1095]: assertion failed: 13B42: liblaunch.dylib + 25164 [FCBF0A02-0B06-3F97-9248-5062A9DEB32C]: 0x25
Feb 5 01:06:12 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 5 01:06:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice[1095]: Bogus event received by listener connection:
<error: 0x7fff7e101b50> { count = 1, contents =
"XPCErrorDescription" => <string: 0x7fff7e101e60> { length = 18, contents = "Connection invalid" }
}
Feb 5 01:06:13 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice[1095]: *** WARNING: -[NSImage compositeToPointperation:fraction:] is deprecated in MacOSX 10.8 and later. Please use -[NSImage drawAtPoint:fromRectperation:fraction:] instead.
Feb 5 01:06:13 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice[1095]: *** WARNING: -[NSImage compositeToPoint:fromRectperation:fraction:] is deprecated in MacOSX 10.8 and later. Please use -[NSImage drawAtPoint:fromRectperation:fraction:] instead.
Feb 5 01:06:15 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:06:19 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 5 01:06:19 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 267 is already attached to window 266
Feb 5 01:06:19 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:06:21 --- last message repeated 3 times ---
Feb 5 01:06:21 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice[1095]: Could not find image named 'InvalidDataIcon'.
Feb 5 01:06:31 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x267 requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:06:35 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 26a is already attached to window 266
Feb 5 01:06:40 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Invalid window 0x26a
Feb 5 01:06:43 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:06:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local launchservicesd[54]: Application App:"Network Setup Assistant" asn:0x0-3d03d pid:1096 refs=7 @ 0x7fc2e1c50bd0 tried to be brought forward, but isn't in fPermittedFrontApps ( ( "LSApplication:0x0-0x3e03e pid=1099 "SecurityAgent"")), so denying. : LASSession.cp #1481 SetFrontApplication() q=LSSession 100004/0x186a4 queue
Feb 5 01:06:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: [cps/setfront] Failed setting the front application to Network Setup Assistant, psn 0x0-0x3d03d, securitySessionID=0x186a4, err=-13066
Feb 5 01:06:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local Network Setup Assistant[1096]: MBClientBegin YES
Feb 5 01:06:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local Network Setup Assistant[1096]: Could not find image named 'InvalidDataIcon'.
Feb 5 01:06:51 Johns-MacBook-Pro com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.qtkitserver[1085]): Could not terminate job: 3: No such process
Feb 5 01:06:51 Johns-MacBook-Pro com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.qtkitserver[1085]): Using fallback option to terminate job...
Feb 5 01:06:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:06:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:06:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:06:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:06:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:06:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:06:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:06:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:06:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:06:57 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 5 01:06:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:06:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.WebContent[1054]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:06:58 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:06:58 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:06:59 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local Network Setup Assistant[1096]: Cannot find executable for CFBundle 0x7fd213608ab0 </System/Library/CoreServices/Network Setup Assistant.app/Contents/Resources/CableModem.bundle> (not loaded)
Feb 5 01:07:14 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local launchservicesd[54]: Application App:"Network Setup Assistant" asn:0x0-3d03d pid:1096 refs=8 @ 0x7fc2e1c50bd0 tried to be brought forward, but isn't in fPermittedFrontApps ( ( "LSApplication:0x0-0x3f03f pid=1103 "SecurityAgent"")), so denying. : LASSession.cp #1481 SetFrontApplication() q=LSSession 100004/0x186a4 queue
Feb 5 01:07:14 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: [cps/setfront] Failed setting the front application to Network Setup Assistant, psn 0x0-0x3d03d, securitySessionID=0x186a4, err=-13066
Feb 5 01:07:14 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: flow_divert_kctl_disconnect (0): disconnecting group 1
Feb 5 01:07:14 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: v4(en1!:192.168.0.5) v6(en1!:2605:6000:8620:7800:9227:e4ff:fef9:497a) DNS Proxy- SMB
Feb 5 01:07:14 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: SCNC: stop, triggered by (17) configd, type PPPSerial, reason Service Disposed
Feb 5 01:07:14 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: flow_divert_kctl_disconnect (0): disconnecting group 1
Feb 5 01:07:14 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: CNPluginHandler en1: Inactive
Feb 5 01:07:14 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: v4(en1-:192.168.0.5) v6(en1-:2605:6000:8620:7800:9227:e4ff:fef9:497a) DNS-
Feb 5 01:07:14 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local netbiosd[1046]: network_reachability_changed : network is not reachable, netbiosd is shutting down
Feb 5 01:07:14 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local airportd[63]: _doAutoJoin: Already associated to âGuyâ. Bailing on auto-join.
Feb 5 01:07:15 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local Network Setup Assistant[1096]: Unknown class MBValidateDataField in Interface Builder file at path /System/Library/CoreServices/Network Setup Assistant.app/Contents/Resources/CableModem.bundle/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/CableModem_IP_Info.nib.
Feb 5 01:07:16 --- last message repeated 3 times ---
Feb 5 01:07:16 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: DNS* Proxy
Feb 5 01:07:17 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: [CNInfoNetworkActive:1655] en1: SSID 'Guy' making interface primary (cache indicates network not captive)
Feb 5 01:07:17 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: DNS*
Feb 5 01:07:17 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: CNPluginHandler en1: Evaluating
Feb 5 01:07:17 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: en1: Not probing 'Guy' (cache indicates not captive)
Feb 5 01:07:17 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: CNPluginHandler en1: Authenticated
Feb 5 01:07:17 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: v4(en1!:192.168.0.5) v6(en1!:2605:6000:8620:7800:1c7c:f4c:fac4:62c1) DNS+ Proxy+ SMB
Feb 5 01:07:18 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local apsd[61]: Unrecognized leaf certificate
Feb 5 01:07:18 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: v4(en1:192.168.0.5) v6(en1!:2605:6000:8620:7800:9227:e4ff:fef9:497a) DNS Proxy SMB
Feb 5 01:07:24 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: flow_divert_kctl_disconnect (0): disconnecting group 1
Feb 5 01:07:44 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 5 01:07:44 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local launchservicesd[54]: Application App:"System Preferences" asn:0x0-36036 pid:1065 refs=7 @ 0x7fc2e1f635d0 tried to be brought forward, but isn't in fPermittedFrontApps ( ( "LSApplication:0x0-0x40040 pid=1110 "SecurityAgent"")), so denying. : LASSession.cp #1481 SetFrontApplication() q=LSSession 100004/0x186a4 queue
Feb 5 01:07:44 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: [cps/setfront] Failed setting the front application to System Preferences, psn 0x0-0x36036, securitySessionID=0x186a4, err=-13066
Feb 5 01:07:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed.
Feb 5 01:07:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: flow_divert_kctl_disconnect (0): disconnecting group 1
Feb 5 01:07:54 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 267 is already attached to window 266
Feb 5 01:08:00 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x267 requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:08:05 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local launchservicesd[54]: Application App:"System Preferences" asn:0x0-36036 pid:1065 refs=8 @ 0x7fc2e1f635d0 tried to be brought forward, but isn't in fPermittedFrontApps ( ( "LSApplication:0x0-0x41041 pid=1114 "SecurityAgent"")), so denying. : LASSession.cp #1481 SetFrontApplication() q=LSSession 100004/0x186a4 queue
Feb 5 01:08:05 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: [cps/setfront] Failed setting the front application to System Preferences, psn 0x0-0x36036, securitySessionID=0x186a4, err=-13066
Feb 5 01:08:07 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 267 is already attached to window 266
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local airportd[63]: _doAutoJoin: Already associated to âGuyâ. Bailing on auto-join.
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([63]): airportd(63) deny file-read-metadata /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local airportd[63]: _doAutoJoin: Already associated to âGuyâ. Bailing on auto-join.
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([63]): airportd(63) deny file-read-data /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: NSURLConnection/CFURLConnection HTTP load failed (kCFStreamErrorDomainSSL, -9806)
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x267 requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: NSURLConnection/CFURLConnection HTTP load failed (kCFStreamErrorDomainSSL, -9806)
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:08:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: NSURLConnection/CFURLConnection HTTP load failed (kCFStreamErrorDomainSSL, -9806)
Feb 5 01:08:13 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:08:13 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.WebContent[1054]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:08:13 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:08:13 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:08:28 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 267 is already attached to window 266
Feb 5 01:08:30 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x267 requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:08:37 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local launchservicesd[54]: Application App:"System Preferences" asn:0x0-36036 pid:1065 refs=8 @ 0x7fc2e1f635d0 tried to be brought forward, but isn't in fPermittedFrontApps ( ( "LSApplication:0x0-0x43043 pid=1121 "SecurityAgent"")), so denying. : LASSession.cp #1481 SetFrontApplication() q=LSSession 100004/0x186a4 queue
Feb 5 01:08:37 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: [cps/setfront] Failed setting the front application to System Preferences, psn 0x0-0x36036, securitySessionID=0x186a4, err=-13066
Feb 5 01:08:39 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 267 is already attached to window 266
Feb 5 01:08:44 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x267 requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:08:45 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local SCHelper[1101]: AuthorizationCreateFromExternalForm() failed: status = -60005
Feb 5 01:08:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 267 is already attached to window 266
Feb 5 01:08:53 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x267 requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:08:55 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: flow_divert_kctl_disconnect (0): disconnecting group 1
Feb 5 01:08:55 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local airportd[63]: _doAutoJoin: Already associated to âGuyâ. Bailing on auto-join.
Feb 5 01:08:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 267 is already attached to window 266
Feb 5 01:08:59 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x267 requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:09:02 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 267 is already attached to window 266
Feb 5 01:09:12 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x267 requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:09:19 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 267 is already attached to window 266
Feb 5 01:09:26 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x267 requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:09:28 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:09:29 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:09:29 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: NSURLConnection/CFURLConnection HTTP load failed (kCFStreamErrorDomainSSL, -9806)
Feb 5 01:09:30 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local System Preferences[1065]: view service marshal for <NSRemoteView: 0x7ffc6b746090> failed to forget accessibility connection due to Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=4099 "Couldnât communicate with a helper application." (The connection was invalidated from this process.) UserInfo=0x60000026f880 {NSDebugDescription=The connection was invalidated from this process.}
timestamp: 01:09:30.577 Wednesday 05 February 2014
process/thread/queue: System Preferences (1065) / 0x10d7a8000 / com.apple.NSXPCConnection.user.endpoint
code: line 2940 of /SourceCache/ViewBridge/ViewBridge-46/NSRemoteView.m in __57-[NSRemoteView viewServiceMarshalProxy:withErrorHandler:]_block_invoke
domain: communications-failure

Feb 5 01:09:30 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice[1095]: remote view marshal proxy failed to tell remote whether we have a first responder due to Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=4099 "Couldnât communicate with a helper application." (The connection was invalidated from the other process or the connection name was invalid.) UserInfo=0x7fc6cbf5fa70 {NSDebugDescription=The connection was invalidated from the other process or the connection name was invalid.}
timestamp: 01:09:30.628 Wednesday 05 February 2014
process/thread/queue: com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice (1095) / 0x102987000 / com.apple.NSXPCConnection.user.1065
code: line 1006 of /SourceCache/ViewBridge/ViewBridge-46/NSViewServiceMarshal.m in __59-[NSViewServiceMarshal remoteViewMarshal:withErrorHandler:]_block_invoke
domain: communications-failure

Feb 5 01:09:30 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice[1095]: remote view marshal proxy failed to tell remote whether we have a first responder due to Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=4099 "Couldnât communicate with a helper application." (The connection was invalidated from the other process or the connection name was invalid.) UserInfo=0x7fc6cbf5fa70 {NSDebugDescription=The connection was invalidated from the other process or the connection name was invalid.}
timestamp: 01:09:30.629 Wednesday 05 February 2014
process/thread/queue: com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice (1095) / 0x102987000 / com.apple.NSXPCConnection.user.1065
code: line 1006 of /SourceCache/ViewBridge/ViewBridge-46/NSViewServiceMarshal.m in __59-[NSViewServiceMarshal remoteViewMarshal:withErrorHandler:]_block_invoke
domain: communications-failure

Feb 5 01:09:30 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice[1095]: remote view marshal proxy failed to tell remote whether we have a first responder due to Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=4099 "Couldnât communicate with a helper application." (The connection was invalidated from the other process or the connection name was invalid.) UserInfo=0x7fc6cbf5fa70 {NSDebugDescription=The connection was invalidated from the other process or the connection name was invalid.}
timestamp: 01:09:30.630 Wednesday 05 February 2014
process/thread/queue: com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice (1095) / 0x102987000 / com.apple.NSXPCConnection.user.1065
code: line 1006 of /SourceCache/ViewBridge/ViewBridge-46/NSViewServiceMarshal.m in __59-[NSViewServiceMarshal remoteViewMarshal:withErrorHandler:]_block_invoke
domain: communications-failure

Feb 5 01:09:30 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:09:31 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.qtkitserver[1059]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:09:33 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preference.security.remoteservice[1072]: nsc_smb XPC: handle_event error : < Connection invalid >
Feb 5 01:09:49 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 5 01:09:49 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local System Preferences[1065]: view service marshal for <NSRemoteView: 0x7ffc6b50f140> failed to forget accessibility connection due to Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=4099 "Couldnât communicate with a helper application." (The connection was invalidated from this process.) UserInfo=0x60800026f4c0 {NSDebugDescription=The connection was invalidated from this process.}
timestamp: 01:09:49.382 Wednesday 05 February 2014
process/thread/queue: System Preferences (1065) / 0x10d6d1000 / com.apple.NSXPCConnection.user.endpoint
code: line 2940 of /SourceCache/ViewBridge/ViewBridge-46/NSRemoteView.m in __57-[NSRemoteView viewServiceMarshalProxy:withErrorHandler:]_block_invoke
domain: communications-failure

Feb 5 01:09:53 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: isLocationServicesCapable: YES
Feb 5 01:09:53 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: INFO: FMM: areLocationServicesEnabled: YES
Feb 5 01:09:54 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]: [AOSUI] : __48-[MMAccountsService _handleSecureBackupInvalid:]_block_invoke called but secure backup is still valid: TR: N RI: N
Feb 5 01:09:56 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: window 25f is already attached to window 25b
Feb 5 01:09:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[124]: _CGXGetWindowOrderingGroup: Operation on a window 0x25f requiring rights 0x5 by caller System Preferences
Feb 5 01:09:59 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local System Preferences[1065]: view service marshal for <NSRemoteView: 0x7ffc6b502360> failed to forget accessibility connection due to Error Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=4099 "Couldnât communicate with a helper application." (The connection was invalidated from this process.) UserInfo=0x600000269e40 {NSDebugDescription=The connection was invalidated from this process.}
timestamp: 01:09:59.015 Wednesday 05 February 2014
process/thread/queue: System Preferences (1065) / 0x10d6d1000 / com.apple.NSXPCConnection.user.endpoint
code: line 2940 of /SourceCache/ViewBridge/ViewBridge-46/NSRemoteView.m in __57-[NSRemoteView viewServiceMarshalProxy:withErrorHandler:]_block_invoke
domain: communications-failure

Feb 5 01:10:01 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local System Preferences[1065]: *** WARNING: -[NSImage compositeToPoint:fromRectperation:fraction:] is deprecated in MacOSX 10.8 and later. Please use -[NSImage drawAtPoint:fromRectperation:fraction:] instead.
Feb 5 01:10:44 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:10:44 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: CFNetwork SSLHandshake failed (-9806)
Feb 5 01:10:44 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.Networking[582]: NSURLConnection/CFURLConnection HTTP load failed (kCFStreamErrorDomainSSL, -9806)
Feb 5 01:10:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.IconServicesAgent[335]: Icon filename entry missing from bundle info dictionary for bundle at URL: file:///System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MailService.framework/Versions/A/XPCServices/com.apple.MailServiceAgent.xpc/
Feb 5 01:10:53 Johns-MacBook-Pro com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.qtkitserver[1059]): Exited: Killed: 9
Feb 5 01:10:55 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local SCHelper[1101]: active (but IDLE) sessions
Feb 5 01:10:55 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local SCHelper[1101]: 0x7fc8d9d00c30 {port = 0x1a0f, caller = com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice(1095):com.apple.preference.network, path = /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/preferences.plist}
Feb 5 01:11:03 Johns-MacBook-Pro com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.preferences.icloud.remoteservice[1092]): Exited: Killed: 9
Feb 5 01:11:07 Johns-MacBook-Pro com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.preference.security.remoteservice[1072]): Exited: Killed: 9
Feb 5 01:11:19 Johns-MacBook-Pro com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.MailServiceAgent[606]): Exited: Killed: 9
Feb 5 01:11:27 Johns-MacBook-Pro com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.preference.network.remoteservice[1095]): Exited: Killed: 9
Feb 5 01:11:34 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: wlEvent: en1 en1 Link DOWN virtIf = 0
Feb 5 01:11:34 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: AirPort: Link Down on en1. Reason 8 (Disassociated because station leaving).
Feb 5 01:11:34 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local airportd[63]: _handleLinkEvent: Unable to process link event, op mode request returned -3903 (Operation not supported)
Feb 5 01:11:34 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: flow_divert_kctl_disconnect (0): disconnecting group 1
Feb 5 01:11:35 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: CNPluginHandler en1: Inactive
Feb 5 01:11:35 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: v4(en1-:192.168.0.5) v6(en1-:2605:6000:8620:7800:9227:e4ff:fef9:497a) DNS- Proxy-
Feb 5 01:11:35 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local netbiosd[1105]: network_reachability_changed : network is not reachable, netbiosd is shutting down
Feb 5 01:11:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.internetaccounts[367]): Exited: Killed: 9
Feb 5 01:12:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[258] (com.apple.systempreferences.5136[1065]): Exited: Terminated: 15
Feb 5 01:13:32 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local iTunes[1063]: BUG in libdispatch client: kevent[EVFILT_WRITE] delete: "No such file or directory" - 0x2
Feb 5 01:14:02 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local Console[1141]: setPresentationOptions called with NSApplicationPresentationFullScreen when there is no visible fullscreen window; this call will be ignored.
Feb 5 01:20:44 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([1160]): com.apple.WebKit(1160) deny file-read-data /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:20:46 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: flow_divert_kctl_disconnect (0): disconnecting group 1
Feb 5 01:20:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: en1: 802.11d country code set to 'US'.
Feb 5 01:20:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: en1: Supported channels 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 36 40 44 48 52 56 60 64 100 104 108 112 116 120 124 128 132 136 140 149 153 157 161 165
Feb 5 01:20:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([63]): airportd(63) deny file-read-metadata /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:20:47 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([63]): airportd(63) deny file-read-data /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:20:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([1159]): com.apple.WebKit(1159) deny file-read-data /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:20:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: MacAuthEvent en1 Auth result for: 00:1d:d3:66:a3:e0 MAC AUTH succeeded
Feb 5 01:20:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: wlEvent: en1 en1 Link UP virtIf = 0
Feb 5 01:20:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: AirPort: Link Up on en1
Feb 5 01:20:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: en1: BSSID changed to 00:1d:d3:66:a3:e0
Feb 5 01:20:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: AirPort: RSN handshake complete on en1
Feb 5 01:20:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: DNS* Proxy
Feb 5 01:20:48 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: flow_divert_kctl_disconnect (0): disconnecting group 1
Feb 5 01:20:49 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: [CNInfoNetworkActive:1655] en1: SSID 'Guy' making interface primary (cache indicates network not captive)
Feb 5 01:20:49 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: DNS*
Feb 5 01:20:49 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: CNPluginHandler en1: Evaluating
Feb 5 01:20:49 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: en1: Not probing 'Guy' (cache indicates not captive)
Feb 5 01:20:49 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local UserEventAgent[11]: Captive: CNPluginHandler en1: Authenticated
Feb 5 01:20:49 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([1162]): com.apple.WebKit(1162) deny file-read-data /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:20:50 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: v4(en1!:192.168.0.5) v6(en1!:2605:6000:8620:7800:f57b:729a:e2d0:6b71) DNS+ Proxy+ SMB
Feb 5 01:20:50 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local configd[17]: network changed: v4(en1:192.168.0.5) v6(en1!:2605:6000:8620:7800:9227:e4ff:fef9:497a) DNS Proxy SMB
Feb 5 01:20:54 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local apsd[61]: Unrecognized leaf certificate
Feb 5 01:20:55 Johns-MacBook-Pro xpcproxy[1166]: assertion failed: 13B42: xpcproxy + 3438 [EE7817B0-1FA1-3603-B88A-BD5E595DA86F]: 0x2
Feb 5 01:20:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.SecurityServer[14]: Session 100039 created
Feb 5 01:20:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.security.XPCKeychainSandboxCheck[1168]: Can't get sandbox fs extension for /Library/Sophos Anti-Virus/Sophos.keychain, status=-1 errno=No such file or directory ext=(null)
Feb 5 01:20:57 Johns-MacBook-Pro xpcproxy[1169]: assertion failed: 13B42: xpcproxy + 3438 [EE7817B0-1FA1-3603-B88A-BD5E595DA86F]: 0x2
Feb 5 01:20:58 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[147] ([1164]): com.apple.WebKit(1164) deny file-read-data /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security-common.plist
Feb 5 01:22:09 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:22:40 --- last message repeated 14 times ---
Feb 5 01:22:59 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:23:20 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:24:10 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 5 01:27:52 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:27:52 Johns-MacBook-Pro.local com.avast.proxy[203]: Error connecting to server: Operation timed out
Feb 5 01:29:56 Johns-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: AppleIntelFramebuffer VBL interrupts lost DEISR 00000010 DEIMR 7cdfff7f DEIER 83200080

I appreciate any feedback understanding what activity this log reflects. Thanks for your time in reviewing this information.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Might be helpful to list the problems you've been having.

No offence, but don't really want to go through every line of a system.log without something to look for.


----------



## izby10 (Jan 3, 2014)

My apologies for not including the problems I've been experiencing. Here are some of the issues I've been experiencing:

- Safari sticking and frequently altogether failing to respond when navigating to a specific web page or Google search.

- Various system and/or application preferences show changes from what was previously selected. 

- Activity Monitor displaying Safari-specific processes with "remote" or "remote service" as part of the process name. Several other processes have "remote", "xpc", "Safari Web Content" and "Safari Networking". Also, there are many "helper" processes for iTunes, Safari, AppleMobileDevice, Audio Component Helper, etc. 

- Suddenly, my cursor started sticking while typing this reply.

- Avast anti-virus software gives a banner stating definitions have been updated, but looking at the actual logs it shows there was no update available.

- Some of the available system updates are not being displayed in the App Store when I run a check for software updates.

- There is verbiage in the system log I posted threatening a user, or someone else perhaps, warning of impending problems to system. It's fairly close to the beginning of the posted log.

There are other problems, but can't remember them right now. I hope these problems help. If not, then I'll try to be more specific with each problem. I appreciate you taking the time to review my problem. Thanks!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

A huge amount of those messages are related to your AVAST anti virus.
You might want to disable/remove it and see what a difference that makes.

I would also start */Application/Utilities/Disk Utility* and run a repair permissions on your hard drive.

Are you connected or sharing with Windows computers on your LAN?
Do you use VPN or a DNS proxy in your network setting?


----------



## izby10 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for your response. 


- I uninstalled my AVAST anti-virus, and am now not using any malware/anti-virus software to protect my system, but I'm still experiencing all the previously mentioned symptoms and still noticing the "remote" processes active in my Activity Monitor. 

- I don't allow sharing of any kind (screen, printer, etc) between computers - Windows or Macs. I do have home sharing active between my Apple TV and MacBook Pro - mainly so I can play content from iTunes Library and other various media.

- I don't use VPN or DNS proxy in my my network preferences. 


Any other thoughts on what might be causing these issues?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Did you do the repair permissions step?

Post an updated log. (attach file, not pasted)

Did you previous run Sophos Anti-Virus also?
Looks like you have remnants of it still running, so probably means screwed up LauchAgents

P.S. Can you open /Applications/Utilities/Terminal and post the results of running this command:

```
ls -l /Library/LaunchAgents/ /Library/LaunchDaemons/ ~/Library/LaunchAgents/ ~/Library/LaunchDaemons/
```


----------



## izby10 (Jan 3, 2014)

I did do a permissions repair, and there was one file that was peculiar in that it's permissions had been changed and they would NOT be repaired. Sorry, forgot to mention that in my previous reply post.

Here is the result from running the Terminal command pasted from the terminal window:

Last login: Mon Feb 10 17:13:09 on console
Johns-MacBook-Pro:~ Izby$ ls -l /Library/LaunchAgents/ /Library/LaunchDaemons/ ~/Library/LaunchAgents/ ~/Library/LaunchDaemons/
ls: /Users/Izby/Library/LaunchAgents/: No such file or directory
ls: /Users/Izby/Library/LaunchDaemons/: No such file or directory
/Library/LaunchAgents/:

/Library/LaunchDaemons/:
total 8
-rw-r--r-- 1 root wheel 462 Jan 27 19:57 com.adobe.fpsaud.plist
Johns-MacBook-Pro:~ Izby$

Attached, please find an updated (most recent) file of the system.log.


Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like you have Sophos Antivirus running too. Did you install it?

If not follow one of these to remove:
http://www.sophos.com/en-us/support/knowledgebase/119182.aspx
http://www.sophos.com/en-us/support/knowledgebase/14179.aspx


----------



## izby10 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sophos anti-virus has been removed from my system now. I went ahead and attached another more recent system log. If you happen to see anything that looks unusual, please let me know. I appreciate your help in troubleshooting these system issues.


Thank you!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Something weird is going on. The commands I had you do in Terminal showed you had no LaunchAgents, but this is in the system.log

```
load - w /Library/LaunchAgents/com.sophos.uiserver.plist
```
which succeeds.

If you start */Applications/Utilities/Activity Monitor* and click *CPU* tab, and then click the *%CPU* heading so it sorts the processes by cpu usage, and then leave it running, do you notice any process appearing at the top when these problems happen?

How much memory do you have and how full is your HD?


----------



## izby10 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, I actually notice several processes that look suspicious just by their name alone. My HD is 320GB capacity with 260GB free. Memory is 4GB. 

Question - From "About this Mac", select "more info..." followed by "system report" and finally "Memory". What does ECC mean in this particular report? Does this mean anything?


Memory Slots:

ECC:	Disabled

BANK 0/DIMM0:

Size:	2 GB
Type:	DDR3
Speed:	1067 MHz
Status:	OK
Manufacturer:	0x802C
Part Number:	0x31364A53463235363634485A2D3147314631
Serial Number:	0x3A362197

BANK 1/DIMM0:

Size:	2 GB
Type:	DDR3
Speed:	1067 MHz
Status:	OK
Manufacturer:	0x802C
Part Number:	0x31364A53463235363634485A2D3147314631
Serial Number:	0x2914D7E4


----------



## izby10 (Jan 3, 2014)

Additional info:

I thought I'd list a few of the unfamiliar and active processes listed in my Activity Monitor:

- 7 separate instances (listed in red) of:
* QTKitServer (port #) Safari (not responding)

- 2 separate instances (listed in black) of:
* DataDetectorsDynamicData

- 1 instance (listed in black) of:
* mDNSResponder

These are just a few of many processes that look suspicious to me. If you'd like me to post (or as an attachment) a screen shot of my Activity Monitor since there are so many listed processes (active & inactive), just let me know. 

Thanks for your help, Headrush.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Those are standard processes you will see. 
Safari spawns video streams in their own threads so it's normal to see those QTKitServer process in red as they are not being used any longer.

When you get those "pauses", do you have the spinning beach ball also?

A couple things you can try:

1) Turn off put hard drive to sleep in Energy Saver system preference.
Maybe you hard drive is slow to wake.

2) Boot OS X in safe mode. (hold shift key while booting machine)
This forces some cache updates and also disables some startup items and extensions.
Use this for a while and see if the problem still occurs.

3) Go into System Preferences -> Users and Groups and create a new user account. (just temporary, you can delete after)
Use that account for a while and see if the same problems persist.
If they do, we know it's system wide and not specific to your user account and vice versa. if you have no problems.


----------

